
Why Apple's move from Intel to ARM means we should stop buying Macs - making_things
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3563892/why-apples-move-from-intel-to-arm-means-we-should-stop-buying-macs.html
======
making_things
Summary: The Author's contention is that Apple will abandon support for it's
existing lineup sooner rather than later based on the history of it's prior
platform transition to intel. So, why bother buying a Mac now when it's going
to be abandoned sooner rather than later.

~~~
ddingus
Apple supported other transitions nicely, and for a reasonable time. That
prior history was reasonable.

They have little to gain by not doing exactly that again.

~~~
rasz
Last time it was 3 years to obsolescence at a time CPUs sped up by a factor of
2. This time you will be switching to slower CPUs and maybe reaching 1.5x in 3
years.

~~~
ddingus
The difference being plenty of Intel options available.

------
dangus
Past performance doesn’t predict future returns, as they say.

Losing OS support in Apple-land isn’t the end of the road. There are an
additional two years of software updates because the previous two versions
retain maintenance support. Also, apps rarely require the latest macOS to
function.

Meanwhile, the iPhone 6s is getting iOS 14. The App Store works fine on an
iPhone 5s. iOS 9 got a security update last year, and iOS 12 got one this
year.

------
FloatArtifact
My concern is more of how apples walled garden will be applied to the new form
factors.

